# Upgrade path 8.0 to 8.3



## goosed (May 29, 2013)

I posted this in the Installation and Maintenance of Ports, as an additional question to my original posting (about ports). However I thought it might be better suited to ask the new question here.

Here is the upgrade path that I was planning for my upgrade from 8.0 to 8.3. Please let me now if there is anything I am missing or anything I could do differently.


```
freebsd-update -r 8.3-RELEASE upgrade
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
freebsd-update install
portupgrade -f ruby\* && rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
portupgrade -afc
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
```

Thank you.


----------



## dave (May 31, 2013)

Looks good, but the actual process wil depend on the output of those commands.  Also, I reccomend you make sure your ports are all up to date and can rebuild with success before you start.  Like the manual says.


----------



## kpa (May 31, 2013)

Going from 8.0 to 8.3 does not require a ports recompilation, with few exceptions. Those exceptions are ports that install kernel modules and few ports that depend on kernel data structures (they also require kernel sources for compilation), for example sysutils/lsof.


----------



## goosed (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for the replies @dave and @kpa. 

During my last upgrade (7.2 to 8.0) I did rebuild all my ports with `portupgrade -f ruby\* && rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db` and `portupgrade -afc`. Does this mean that I should be good to begin the 8.3 upgrade?

Also, how do I determine which ports WILL require an upgrade after the update? Thank you again.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 31, 2013)

Once can run `X` programs at the console, some may show that only a dependency needs rebuilding.  Most may probably work... for a subset of the installed programs anyway. (8.x to 8.x should not be too big of a concern, though I'd consider v9 (SUJ) unless it is a production server... may take a bit more work though, the release notes, a backup in case it fails... )


----------



## kpa (Jun 1, 2013)

goosed said:
			
		

> Thank you for the replies @dave and @kpa.
> 
> During my last upgrade (7.2 to 8.0) I did rebuild all my ports with `portupgrade -f ruby\* && rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db` and `portupgrade -afc`. Does this mean that I should be good to begin the 8.3 upgrade?
> 
> Also, how do I determine which ports WILL require an upgrade after the update? Thank you again.



If you have already rebuilt all ports on 8.0 there is no need to rebuild them again for 8.3. The so called "ABI stability" will guarantee (with the exeptions noted above) that the binaries built for 8.0 will also work on 8.3. In general going to a higher minor version is covered by this "ABI stability".

If you upgrade to a higher major version of FreeBSD, for example 8.0 -> 9.1, then you do need to recompile all installed ports.


----------

